# How do I tell if there are too many bees in a hive?



## Uberwilhelm (Mar 7, 2013)

Yesterday I went to check on the hives and refill the feeders. When I got there I saw one of the hives had what looked like the whole hive of bees out front (it's hot so I expected some but not this many) but when I opened it up and took a peek inside, there were still a whole bunch in there. It's too hot to do a full inspection but I am going to try and do one this weekend if it cools down. Hive two looks about what I expected. So back to my original question, how do yo know if the hive is over crowded? Thanks


Hive one



Hive two


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Nope, that's just bearding. The are just being bees, they do it a Lot when it's hot. Hopefully some guys will post REAL bearding pictures for you to see. Some of them are amazing.


----------



## marcos bees (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, that's a great looking hive. Wish mine were that healthy


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

You will need to look inside to know for sure. 

But by looking at both hives I am pretty sure hive #2 is not over crowded.
Did you start them the same time? Nucs, packages or swarms? How long ago? You know anything about the queens? Might be reason for concern why #2 is not as strong as #1.


----------



## Uberwilhelm (Mar 7, 2013)

Both were started at the same time this spring with packages from the same place. The last full inspection we did (maybe 1.5 months ago) everything looked just fine. Don't get me wrong, number two is a strong hive, I am just concerned that number one is getting overcrowded but not sure what to look for.


----------



## khicks12 (Feb 28, 2012)

To judge overcrowding, I would go more by the frames in the hive. If all the frames are drawn out and filled, then it's time to give them more space. Otherwise, I think they're fine. IMHO


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm having the same issue , a ton of bees ,and bearding . The bottom deep is full of brood cells the top deep is full of honey ( syrup ) it must weigh at least 70 pds. so I put a med honey super on to give them more room and they have not drawn any comb and its been on for 2 weeks and I'm told to keep feeding until they get it drawn .I'm worried the queen has no where to lay .Need ideas


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

When they are bearding like that, if you take off the outer cover and the bees are an inch thick on the top of the inner cover so that you can't even see the wood, they are overcrowded and need more room quick. John


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

First off, what type of ventillation system does hive #1 have? It doesn't look like you have propped the telescoping cover to allow for additional air movement.
What type of inner cover are you using?


----------



## Uberwilhelm (Mar 7, 2013)

No venting or inner cover. Just the top deep, feeder, cover. I asked the local beekeepers and they stated they never found it necessary to vent. When I opened it up there were a lot of bees still in the deep, but I wouldn't say the frames were covered. I do plan on doing an inspection this weekend once the heat breaks so we'll see. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Well.... there's the problem. The girls can't ventillate the hive to cool it, so they hang out on the outside. Kind of like being locked on a car on a 92 degree day. Just try to imagine that.
So... these local beekepers don't need ventillation for the hive in the winter either?
I'd get an inner cover, or at the very least prop the top with a few shims.


----------



## Samvv (Jul 19, 2013)

W/ hive #1 looking like it's over crowed & #2 being fine, I would look for another queen in the #1 hive when you get the chance. Basically just go through it when you have the chance & look for mites, beetles, food shortage problems, ventilation problems, & etc. When it's obvious there is a problem, fix it as you see it, & go from there. 


~Sammie


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd just let the bees be bees,inner covers on hive top feeders make a great place for mold to grow. my experience with ventilation is the less u give the happier the bees. as far as overcrowded if they swarm they were overcrowded.LOL.As long as they have 2 or 3 frames that are not covered there alright. do u have a medium or shalllow u could add


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Interesting posts, have some of the same problems myself. Keep us posted on how you and the bees work it out.


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

As long as they're not building swarm cells, there's no such thing as too many bees.


----------

